# Health care in our county the USA is so fuckked up wtf insurance doctors cancer no cu



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2015)

Cancer sucks 
Ms sucks to
Wish we can cure all horrible illness out there


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 16, 2015)

*Health care in our county the USA is so fuckked up wtf insurance doctors canc...*

Hope all goes well Scotty.


----------



## Not Sure (May 16, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> So annoyed and anger. 6 am phone call while where in car for 6 am surgery appointment.



? Cancer Doc ...or Foot sugery....Thought you were back to work.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2015)

Working yes . no c for me now my dad has it.


----------



## Not Sure (May 16, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Working yes . no c for me now my dad has it.



Quite a 2x4 to the head when you hear those words, it can be frustrating when your not feeling well .

Medicine has come a long way ,My Cancer in 1994 had 7-9 yrs survival then pffft...gone.
 20 yrs this past December. New treatments coming out all the time , Good luck to him .


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2015)

Inspirational Bob.  

My uncle got a 3-12 month diagnosis on his esophageal cancer and made it 5.5 years before passing in March.

Medicine is progressing in amazing ways.   The money grubbing insurance companies are still an issue though.


Best of luck to you and your dad Scotty


----------



## Cornhead (May 17, 2015)

Good luck to you both Scott. Cancer is an insidious disease, my Sister succumbed to Cancer treatment at 38. Did anyone see the 60 Minutes episode on the use of a genetically engineered strain of the Polio virus used to successfully
 treat brain Cancer? Basically enables the body's immune system to fight the Cancer. Very cool.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2015)

I did see that episode.  They are also using a variation of the HIV virus in trials.   Crazy that two of the scariest diseases of the past 100 years are now being used in cancer treatment.  

The real breakthroughs are in genetic mapping and customized therapies.   We are probably still decades away from a "cure", but the progress is there.


----------



## Not Sure (May 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I did see that episode.  They are also using a variation of the HIV virus in trials.   Crazy that two of the scariest diseases of the past 100 years are now being used in cancer treatment.
> 
> The real breakthroughs are in genetic mapping and customized therapies.   We are probably still decades away from a "cure", but the progress is there.



Add to that Ricin , a deadly KGB poison. Was used in Bone marrow transplant process.

Scotty I used to travel to Suffern NY for IV vitamin C treatments.
My docs in Boston told me in the beginning I might go three years before I needed Chemo, 
They were accurate with there prediction as 2 1/2 years in my cancer level in my Bone marrow was up to 40%
They scheduled my next appt 3 months out.

My wife read about a doctor that had been treating a patient with my type of cancer with high doses of vitamin C.
I went to see him and started doing treatments. Went back to Boston for my appointment and my doctor was puzzled that my cancer was half of what it was 3 months earlier.
My bone marrow level dropped to 15% then 0 six months later!
Over the years I went there I saw a kiosk appear. With brochures encouraging complementary medicine

I managed to go 8 yrs without Chemo , in that time a Monoclonal antibody treatment was available and worked well.
Don't be afraid to complement what doctors are doing. My mother in law was given 6 months to live 22 yrs ago.
She did high doses of vitamin C orally . She was doing 10k , I could only manage 3 
My IV 's were up to 50k


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2015)

The all too unfortunate reality in healthcare in this Affordable Care Act world we live in, is the level of BS regulatory red tape that has been created in an effort to "fix" a system that was working pretty well for more people than not is mind bogglingly frustrating for both healthcare providers and patients alike - that's what you get when more lawyers and staffers rather than healthcare providers write a 2000+ page bill with subsequently added 1000's of more regulations


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2015)

It has its issues, but the latest numbers I'm seeing are 16+ million people have signed up for the program.  That number climbs every day.  It's not perfect, but it's a step in the right direction nationally.


----------



## Not Sure (May 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It has its issues, but the latest numbers I'm seeing are 16+ million people have signed up for the program.  That number climbs every day.  It's not perfect, but it's a step in the right direction nationally.



I have 2 friends who lost there Insurance as a result of the AHCA ,I'm sure that statistic is buried somewhere.
The new law makes it extremely difficult for the independent Docs to continue , herding them into groups.
The governments long term goal is Single payer system . I have no faith in the ablilty of Government to improve the system .


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your friends.  I have not met anyone who has lost coverage.  I've met some who have had their rates go up.  I know many many people who are self employed and have insurance for the first time in their lives.

It's not a perfect system, but those against it offer only to abolish it, not improve it.  

Access to affordable health insurance should be a basic civil right.......just like the rest of the 1st world nations figured out long ago.

The consolidation of doctors started LONG before ACA.


----------



## Geoff (May 17, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I have 2 friends who lost there Insurance as a result of the AHCA ,I'm sure that statistic is buried somewhere.
> The new law makes it extremely difficult for the independent Docs to continue , herding them into groups.
> The governments long term goal is Single payer system . I have no faith in the ablilty of Government to improve the system .



The only way independent physicians can make it is to refuse Medicaid and Medicare patients.   All the group practices had to sell themselves to hospital groups.  Unless the bill comes from a hospital, doctors lose money on every Medicaid patient they see and barely break even on Medicare patients.

I think "insurance" needs to be 100% risk-based.  Young, healthy people should have dirt cheap insurance because they're low risk.  Right now, young people just getting started are getting screwed subsidizing older, unhealthy people.   I think people who can't afford private insurance because their risk is too high should be able to participate in a single payer system with means-tested premiums, deductibles, and co-pays.  We can then have the rational discussion about how to ration the single payer system and how much we're willing to pay for it.   It will never happen because those who benefit from the status quo will scream about death panels.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2015)

The Aca has made it extremely difficult for rural and small community and small city hospitals to have a positive margin . The regulatory creep and the denial management practices of many insurance companies only exacerbate the situation .

That said , coverage hasbeen extended to many and pre existing conditions no longer legally can be a barrier to coverage.

Moreover , it IS the law of the land andi have YET to hear any substantive methodolgies offered as replacemnt . Oh the PACS make noise but offer little in the way of progress ONLY repeal , no alternative plan . So it is white noise and U nlikely to to do much morethan tinker aroundthe edges of policy.

Reality i have yet to see any politician with the will to offer  reasonable alternatives NOR face the wrath of those who under any repeal attempt would lose personal coverage ,

As a 22 yr hospital board member and board officer who has receuited physicians , the culture for physicians changed several years ago . 

DOCS want to be employed now. The " new generation " DOC no longer wants t o assume either the overhead nor the time committments that the MARK WELBY generation practitioners did . This phenomena is NOT limited to the medical profession . Many institutions most notably higher education , nonprofits and other industries have been morphing as a result of teh cultural mores of the "New Generation Workforce "


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2015)

Well said Warp.  We're on the same page.


----------



## Quietman (May 17, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Moreover , it IS the law of the land andi have YET to hear any substantive methodolgies offered as replacemnt . Oh the PACS make noise but offer little in the way of progress ONLY repeal , no alternative plan . So it is white noise and U nlikely to to do much morethan tinker aroundthe edges of policy.



That's what I keep saying, if you don't like it, propose something better!!


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Aca has made it extremely difficult for rural and small community and small city hospitals to have a positive margin . The regulatory creep and the denial management practices of many insurance companies only exacerbate the situation .
> 
> That said , coverage hasbeen extended to many and pre existing conditions no longer legally can be a barrier to coverage.
> 
> ...



Most Docs want to be employed, until they find out what being " employed" by a corporation means to their view of practice.

I have many MD friends who at first loved the notion of being an employee of one of the local hospital based healthcare groups, with essentially the same $$ and less managerial responsibility, just to find that the often loss of autonomy was beyond frustrating


----------



## Not Sure (May 18, 2015)

Quietman said:


> That's what I keep saying, if you don't like it, propose something better!!



Yes ! A certain amount of the population has no insurance , deal with those people , don't replace the whole system.

An ROTC type program were education is free and the physcians are committed to a time frame of service.

VA program is not a good model.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2015)

There are already programs that reimburse doctors some of the cost of their education if they agree to working in certain geographic locations for a set period of time.

My understanding is that the real challenge resulting in doctor shortages is the lack of available residencies.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2015)

Thanks all for good wishes.

I put by accident a lot of what happened at mount Sinia  hospital in subject . My dads MS has done it course over past dozen years. His last ski year was over a decade ago. He uses mostly wheel chair ands has now energy or strength basically on one side. He still mostly uppy his gf of last 20 years has been an excellent step mom and sinfant other. Basicly because of his conditions he was admitted day early . we knew in march he had c in his pprosite early but progressive. He can't have radtion because if ms. So they schedule this over 2 weeks ago take off time 2 days before surgery for wasted day to hospital my dad and his gf said. Hospital not good .6 am survey schedule we also take off in morning by aunt uncle his gf going to hospital and gat a call from my dad be eating breakfast because they didn't look at stress test which was in folder and on xoxmpuer file and talked about buy their doctor didn't look.  Is probably have to wait another long time so it can spread. My dad OK with worse possible outcome be doesn't want or do well on travel outside the house which even worse in the warm days.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2015)

Am I reading correct that it's prostate cancer?

I wish your father the best.  My own father had prostate cancer at 60.  He had it removed along with several future surgeries to "repair the plumbing", but is cancer free today at 69.

I hope your dad has a similar outcome and his MS does not progress further.

All the best Scotty


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2015)

Thanks dhs yes that is the cancer he has glad to hear your dad survivor.


----------



## Geoff (May 18, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Most Docs want to be employed, until they find out what being " employed" by a corporation means to their view of practice.
> 
> I have many MD friends who at first loved the notion of being an employee of one of the local hospital based healthcare groups, with essentially the same $$ and less managerial responsibility, just to find that the often loss of autonomy was beyond frustrating



I don't understand the career path choice for a newly minted GP or Pediatrician at a hospital-owned medical center.  They usually have massive debt, don't get paid a helluva lot considering all the years of training, and it's a repetitive production line environment.  If you have the talent to get admitted to a Medical School, there are far easier ways to earn that kind of money where you start earning it sooner without all that education debt.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2015)

A love of medicine and desire to help others?  

Obviously being a surgeon or specializing in other areas of medicine has the largest earning potential, but some people in the field prefer family practice.

My doctor is 40ish years old, has a stay at home wife and a modest ski condo up at Sugarbush.   

Sounds pretty comfortable to me.

 He almost took one of the tuition discount programs to work at a critical access hospital in Northern Maine, but wanted to practice in the area he grew up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2015)

Scotty first of all i am sorry to hear of your dad's situation .  Just getting that message is always daunting . DHS is right on target , , today with approriate treatment and the advances in medicine , what formerly might have been considered miraculous cures are happening . One of my friends was diagnosed 10 yrs ago  , underwent surgury and treated and today at 80 he is a magnificent skier . I have. 2 other friends both still skiers who are also prostate cancer surrvivors and they are 82 and have a high quality of life 

Stay positive Scotty , it will be the best medicine for your dad. Continue to be there for him .. 

all the best ,

Warp


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Most Docs want to be employed, until they find out what being " employed" by a corporation means to their view of practice.
> 
> I have many MD friends who at first loved the notion of being an employee of one of the local hospital based healthcare groups, with essentially the same $$ and less managerial responsibility, just to find that the often loss of autonomy was beyond frustrating[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2015)

Spoke to dad yesterday. Still waiting for new appointment for another round at it. Again thanks everyone for well wishes. Family found out doctors had plane to catch on day of the surgery and couldn't look a head didn't realize so that why they canceled so messed up so hopefully before June I hope for now well past 3 months since it was discover ed so not happy.


----------



## JimG. (May 19, 2015)

Geoff said:


> I don't understand the career path choice for a newly minted GP or Pediatrician at a hospital-owned medical center.  They usually have massive debt, don't get paid a helluva lot considering all the years of training, and it's a repetitive production line environment.  If you have the talent to get admitted to a Medical School, there are far easier ways to earn that kind of money where you start earning it sooner without all that education debt.



My father was a pediatrician in the days of house calls. 

He wanted me to become a doctor also but came to realize in later years that medicine had changed. He sold his private practice to a group and worked for them for 20 years. He would laugh and tell me he would have sold out sooner if he knew he would get bonuses and paid twice as much as when he was independent. He was always proud of being a doctor, it defined his being. That has changed also. 

He admitted to me before he passed that he was glad I decided against medicine, that it is not what it was when he practiced. His kind of doctor is extinct now. We are in alot more trouble regarding healthcare than we imagine, politics aside.


----------



## Edd (May 24, 2015)

Whew!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2015)

Edd said:


> Whew!
> 
> View attachment 16931



This thread isn't about health care insurance. It about what happened to my dads surgery. Knew surgery date now schedule for this week coming up


----------



## dlague (May 25, 2015)

Wishing your dad the best outcome!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2015)

Live life everyday doing what you love.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2016)

Dads cancer surgery after veery very long day was successful few months ago. He been tested several times for PSA levels been low. Just very low amount of cancer keeping at bay.

Since I found he had Cancer my anxiety got worse and so did the depression. Started anti anxiety pills which are working just half make sure I don't drink to much caffeine. Wellburton for depression hopefully it works I due anything medical as acceptable to I due all the medicines. Only been 2 weeks now for Wellburton so to early to know. Been on SRRI Before 4 different ones that never helped. Stay ing way from Mary and alcohol while on these medicines.
Thanks everyone who posted in this thread and who have been through any horrible disease. Also thanks for ski fun times.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Feb 6, 2016)

Happy to hear about your pops Scotty. 

I've seen Wellbutrin be a true miracle drug. So many off label uses as well, known as the "happy, horny, skinny, smoke-free" drug. Good call about avoiding the booze, that combo can lower your seizure threshold.  SSRIs have their uses but are way over prescribed in my honest opinion.  From a neuro research perspective, SSRIs for depression is like taking your daily multi vitamin. Some people are successful but we have no idea why and the full role serotonin plays.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2018)

Cancer and Ms tottally sucks.
we need to fine cures for all these dieases ASAP
The last few weeks my dad was in hospice care
we had talking about great memories his last concious day
His last day my sister was thier 
he waited sevarl hours with all us surroning him
he took his last breath when no one was by him i belive on purpose out of love for us
he is skiing with Warren Miller now
if any one wants to make donations
https://www.nationalmssociety.org/Donate
https://tischms.formstack.com/forms/support_copy-v3
https://hospiceofrockland.org//giving/donate

My dad will be my hero forever he well loved and 41 people showed up at his funeral.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2018)

we need cures for all thse letal diesases 


ScottySkis said:


> Cancer sucks bump
> my dad is skiing with Warren Miller now


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Scotty so sorry to hear of your dad's passing . You were a good son and know that his spirit will be with you and can shine brightly through you as you live your life . Remember the good times and honor his memory .

Wishing you all the best  ,
Warp


----------



## Glenn (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Scotty. My best to you and your family.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

Praying for you bro.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss Scotty.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 12, 2018)

Sad to hear . Keep his spirit alive and the gift he gave you as well . Go Ski !


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry Scotty.


----------



## benski (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry to here about your loss.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2018)

I did get spend his finall days with my dad and the rest of his family
thanks evertone here being supported and wishing me the best
thanks to my frineds jimg and bob
i will ski again for sure it make my dad happy and me happy just not sure when i be up to it.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2018)

ScottySkis said:


> I did get spend his finall days with my dad and the rest of his family
> thanks evertone here being supported and wishing me the best
> thanks to my frineds jimg and bob
> i will ski again for sure it make my dad happy and me happy just not sure when i be up to it.



We have your back buddy...just let us know when you are ready to get out there and make some turns.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2020)

2 years have officially today date March 4 since losing my dad.
I know I see him and mom again when it time
I know I not the same person as before and after my dad passing changed me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> 2 years have officially today date March 4 since losing my dad.
> I know I see him and mom again when it time
> I know I not the same person as before and after my dad passing changed me.



I know in reality I not the same person as I was before March. 4 2017
I also truly believe in spirit and medium from a great friend who I got so many memories I only knew and my dad no else
My friend is medium sensetive confirm crazy episode of long island medium

"Death takes the body. God takes the soul. Our mind holds the memories. Our hearts keeps the love. Our faith lets us know we will meet again. "
I did not write that quote but it's perfect for the situation.


----------

